# The Addams Family 2019



## AsPika2219 (Apr 10, 2019)

Is Halloween Time! Addams is back! Now in animation version!



Release date, this Halloween! Enjoy!


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2019)

The jokes are standard Addams Family fare, the voices/voice acting leaves something to be desired but I can live with them, but the characters are simply _hideous_. Ugh.


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 10, 2019)

She has a weird case of crabs


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 10, 2019)

Ewww! UGH!


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 10, 2019)

Those are some of the ugliest character designs I've ever seen.

EDIT: Apparently MGM has the rights to the Addams Family comics and this is pretty accurate to what they look like in those comics. But still, ugh.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2019)

This just really bad in all honesty.


----------

